# Used Lithium Batteries



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

aredxwrestler said:


> Is there a place to buy used lithium batteries?


Do you expect to save money by buying used?

There isn't a structure for a viable used market, so you are likely to fail.

The only people selling used cells have either abandoned a project, or have decided that their cells are at the end of their economic life and are replacing them.

As a buyer, you can't tell the difference between never used, gently used and completely thrashed. You probably don't even have the ability to check the internal resistance and capacity.

It's like buying a used toner cartridge. How much would you pay for a used cartridge if a new one is $100? If the seller said it's 20% used, would you buy it for $80? $60? $25? What if the seller thought that it had 25% left? Even if you trust them, you are taking the risk that they are wrong and there are just a few pages of life left.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

aredxwrestler said:


> Is there a place to buy used lithium batteries?


I have unused 18650 Li-ion cells for $2.00 each. 3.6v 2.7ah


----------



## aredxwrestler (Oct 10, 2011)

What is easiest way to make a pack of 1600 of those?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

cruisin said:


> I have unused 18650 Li-ion cells for $2.00 each. 3.6v 2.7ah



enough with the spam buddy. Selling stuff is to be kept to the marketplace. I see u doing this frequently. Isn't this what moderation is for???


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> enough with the spam buddy. Selling stuff is to be kept to the marketplace. I see u doing this frequently. Isn't this what moderation is for???


Listen wise guy, this was a answer to a solicited question. Do you not know the differance?


----------



## aredxwrestler (Oct 10, 2011)

What is the most easy way of making 1600 of them into a useable pack? Cardboard tubs and have them fit into a box like giant aa cells in a battery pack?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The OP was asking for used batteries...

However, I will let it pass, for now as it will give the OP an idea of new cost from a trader to compare with in his search for used cells.

Bear in mind though that there is a difference between a DIY person offering a bit of their own used kit to help out another member in their build and a trader offering their new trade goods. 
The DIY person is often not making any profit from the transaction, and sometimes not even asking any cost at all, but only offering to help out with a gift of parts. A trader may be, or should be if they are any good at it, hoping to profit from the transaction.


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

I could sell you my pack (it still on the warranty, 1 year left) if my friend (race car guy) want to buy my 912 Porsche and convert it to the race track car... 



aredxwrestler said:


> Is there a place to buy used lithium batteries?


----------



## aredxwrestler (Oct 10, 2011)

What type of pack and what are the specs of it? How much $? Does the warranty transfer?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

cruisin said:


> Listen wise guy, this was a answer to a solicited question. Do you not know the differance?


Thanks for the compliment. I know the difference, u don't. Its pretty obvious you are here to make a profit. That's fine, we all need an income. Just keep it in the right place. There are plenty of examples of you " advertising " outside of marketplace.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> The OP was asking for used batteries...


Hey woody. Yes, op asked for where to buy used batteries. What he got from Cruisin, was a direct add on NEW batteries complete with price. Have a look around, he often answers someones technical query with his offering of "for-profit wares". I think it's enough already.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Hey woody. Yes, op asked for where to buy used batteries. What he got from Cruisin, was a direct add on NEW batteries complete with price. Have a look around, he often answers someones technical query with his offering of "for-profit wares". I think it's enough already.


 
Why is it that most listed from the UK or Canada seem to lack social skills?
I guess it goes with the territory.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Now there is a great example of showing your true colours. I think u just went out of business.

I'm proud to be part of this group of people from the free world. People driven to make a difference and hopefully living in a country that allows them to follow their dreams. USA, Canada, Britain and many others. 
(sorry for the side track Aredx)


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Wow. Now there is a great example of showing your true colours. I think u just went out of business.
> 
> I'm proud to be part of this group of people from the free world. People driven to make a difference and hopefully living in a country that allows them to follow their dreams. USA, Canada, Britain and many others.
> (sorry for the side track Aredx)


DIYguy, I've got a question about your battery box connections, but can't find the topic anymore where I read about it. And I'm als not sure if it was you. It was about welding cable connectors.

I don't want to buy them, just a question...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan said:


> DIYguy, I've got a question about your battery box connections, but can't find the topic anymore where I read about it. And I'm als not sure if it was you. It was about welding cable connectors.



OK, fire away . . or send me a PM. 



Jan said:


> I don't want to buy them, just a question...


Good, cause I don't sell them..


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> OK, fire away . . or send me a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, cause I don't sell them..


OK, I'll use this topic. Never are good to stay on topic. Which welding connectors do you exactly use. If it are the simple stick-in and twist, don't they come loose, due to vibration?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan said:


> OK, I'll use this topic. Never are good to stay on topic. Which welding connectors do you exactly use. If it are the simple stick-in and twist, don't they come loose, due to vibration?


Here is an example Tweco brand, twist lock. This is an in-line version.
http://store.weldingdepot.com/html/images/items/cableconnector.jpg
I use this bulkhead receptacle in some box applications.http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQjwrjiEKCCD5iKKAQqJvKp9J8KDvuFY1NMph23qKu2EDnSMtwc

No, they have a cam lock action. The end is split and and there is a groove. Once fully inserted and turned, they will never come loose. IMHO, there is no better "hands-only" connection for larger cables like what we use.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Dinse, a european version, is also good.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Here is an example Tweco brand, twist lock. This is an in-line version.
> http://store.weldingdepot.com/html/images/items/cableconnector.jpg
> I use this bulkhead receptacle in some box applications.http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQjwrjiEKCCD5iKKAQqJvKp9J8KDvuFY1NMph23qKu2EDnSMtwc
> 
> No, they have a cam lock action. The end is split and and there is a groove. Once fully inserted and turned, they will never come loose. IMHO, there is no better "hands-only" connection for larger cables like what we use.


OK, thanks. Got it.

And now back to selling used batteries.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

cruisin said:


> Why is it that most listed from the UK or Canada seem to lack social skills?
> I guess it goes with the territory.


I guess cutting you some slack and giving you the benefit of the doubt in this thread was just a little too subtle for you.


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

aredxwrestler said:


> What type of pack and what are the specs of it? How much $? Does the warranty transfer?


PM sent...


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Dinse, a european version, is also good.


Forgot to ask the other one: How waterproof are they? Can they be submerged a few inches?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan said:


> Forgot to ask the other one: How waterproof are they? Can they be submerged a few inches?


Not. Sure, u can submerge them.... . but they get wet.  I'm not going to ask why... lol
They are fine for splashing water but not designed to keep out water.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Not. Sure, u can submerge them.... . but they get wet.  I'm not going to ask why... lol
> They are fine for splashing water but not designed to keep out water.


Because it's a 4x4, and I want to be able to cross a little bit of water. Therefore I want the boxes and connections to be waterproof. I answered it any way.


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Jan said:


> Because it's a 4x4, and I want to be able to cross a little bit of water. Therefore I want the boxes and connections to be waterproof. I answered it any way.


What about the Motor? Brushes?

Unless it AC sealed drive.

-Y


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

1-ev.com said:


> What about the Motor? Brushes?
> 
> Unless it AC sealed drive.
> 
> -Y


Yep, AC for several reasons. If you want I can start a AC/DC war here?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Jan said:


> Yep, AC for several reasons. If you want I can start a AC/DC war here?


AC/DC rocks! end of discussion.


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Jan said:


> Yep, AC for several reasons. If you want I can start a AC/DC war here?


I met to say if YOU ... not using AC drive, how you plan to protect brushes, etc from WATER to get in...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan said:


> Because it's a 4x4, and I want to be able to cross a little bit of water. Therefore I want the boxes and connections to be waterproof. I answered it any way.


OK if u want to waterproof them, buy some Amalgamating rubber tape and wrap where the cable goes in. Then, put a dab of silicone on each of the two exposed screw access holes. I would then test it. I think the mating surfaces will likely seal ok until u got some serious pressure. This way, u can still disconnect them easily. If not, wrap a few times around the interface. That will do it. Amalgamating tape must be stretched to activate it. It forms one piece within a minute or so. 
I have a cracked ABS drain pipe in my basement. I taped it up about 10 years ago, still no leaks.

I use to do a lot of 4 wheeling and made my own snorkel kits etc.

http://www.my-car-computer.com/self-amalgamating-tape.html


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> OK if u want to waterproof them, buy some Amalgamating rubber tape and wrap where the cable goes in. Then, put a dab of silicone on each of the two exposed screw access holes. I would then test it. I think the mating surfaces will likely seal ok until u got some serious pressure. This way, u can still disconnect them easily. If not, wrap a few times around the interface. That will do it. Amalgamating tape must be stretched to activate it. It forms one piece within a minute or so.
> I have a cracked ABS drain pipe in my basement. I taped it up about 10 years ago, still no leaks.
> 
> I use to do a lot of 4 wheeling and made my own snorkel kits etc.


Amalgamating tape. Check.

Thanks DIY. You're a great oracle.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> OK if u want to waterproof them, buy some Amalgamating rubber tape and wrap where the cable goes in. Then, put a dab of silicone on each of the two exposed screw access holes. I would then test it. I think the mating surfaces will likely seal ok until u got some serious pressure. This way, u can still disconnect them easily. If not, wrap a few times around the interface. That will do it. Amalgamating tape must be stretched to activate it. It forms one piece within a minute or so.
> I have a cracked ABS drain pipe in my basement. I taped it up about 10 years ago, still no leaks.
> 
> I use to do a lot of 4 wheeling and made my own snorkel kits etc.


Amalgamaying rubber tape? Thats silicon tape invented by NASA. Tape is NOT designed for the purposes you suggest it be used for. Tape on a drain for 10 years? Man money must be your most important thing in life, that is to avoid spending it. There is only one way to do things and that is the right way. You need to keep this in mind when you suggest solutions to problems because your way is ALWAYS the cheap way. Looking back at your posts indicate this.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

cruisin said:


> ... Looking back at your posts indicate this.


Ya DIYguy is cheap, that's why he's one of the handful of guys that purchased an Evnetics Shiva....


Shane (Another Canadian with poor social skills)


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yukon_Shane said:


> Ya DIYguy is cheap, that's why he's one of the handful of guys that purchased an Evnetics Shiva....
> 
> 
> Shane (Another Canadian with poor social skills)


Take a look at a picture on the web of his cheap house Ouch


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

cruisin said:


> Tape is NOT designed for the purposes you suggest it be used for. Tape on a drain for 10 years?
> 
> There is only one way to do things and that is the right way.


I think you just pointed out how wrong you are.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

For those of you who may care about the tape, self amalgamating tape is made from EPR (ethylene propylene rubber) and even though the Tweco connectors are not made for submersion at all . . this tape is actually made for waterproofing electrical cables among other things, so a perfect fit. 

I dunno where the house thing came from. . but it had me laughin. Us Canadians cant help that we live in igloos. . . I dunno about the Brits lol.

So, if I were u Cruisin, I'd give it up. It's not about my house or tape or Canadians or Brits. . as you seem to want to smudge it. It's about u and ur spam efforts. I told you I don't care how u make ur money, just keep it in the Marketplace portion of the forum. I haven't bothered to post a compilation of your most recent spam efforts. . . anyone can find them if they want. I just got tired of seeing them.
I won't talk about your purchasing of items from members and selling them at double the price to other members and ur old batteries etc etc. if u don't talk about my igloo. (BTW, if u ever want to compare igloo's. . u may be up for a major surprise. )
OH, and btw, of all the folks that have sent me PM's about u since this hit, i'd be worried the most about the IRS thing. . what ever that is... ????

game on....


----------



## RKM (Jun 9, 2008)

cruisin,

I am another Canadian you've unwisely chosen to offend by your comments. I don't know you but I know Gary quite well. Your character assassination of him is ridiculous. Most of the members on this forum will regard him as a very knowledgable, resourceful, generous and capable promoter of the EV cause. IMO, he easily ranks in the top five contributors to this forum. Not the sort of person one should choose to slander and alienate.

Rob


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

RKM said:


> cruisin,
> 
> I am another Canadian you've unwisely chosen to offend by your comments. I don't know you but I know Gary quite well. Your character assassination of him is ridiculous. Most of the members on this forum will regard him as a very knowledgable, resourceful, generous and capable promoter of the EV cause. IMO, he easily ranks in the top five contributors to this forum. Not the sort of person one should choose to slander and alienate.
> 
> Rob


Oh my. I'm humbled. I get much more than I give from this forum. Those shoes feel a couple sizes too big for me to fill. . . but it was such a nice gift. Thank you. You're welcome to come and visit my igloo anytime. 

Among other things, Rob is president of the Manitoba Electric Vehicle Association. He built a fine Miata EV.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

I only know hat the upper jaw and head of a Canadian is completely seperated from the lower jaw, and neck. This gap is used as mouth. And they love jokes with and about farts. And sing and dance a lot, and are very happy most of the time. And they wear T-shirts with the first letter of their name, like a T for Terance, or a F for Fillip. I know nothing about rude.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan said:


> I only know hat the upper jaw and head of a Canadian is completely seperated from the lower jaw, and neck. This gap is used as mouth.


 you are thinking about the moose. . . but ya, I guess we're all Canadians.. 



Jan said:


> they love jokes with and about farts.


If your whole family slept under the same polar bear rug in an igloo, u would understand this anomaly.



Jan said:


> sing and dance a lot, and are very happy most of the time. And they wear T-shirts with the first letter of their name, like a T for Terance, or a F for Fillip. I know nothing about rude.


Dancing is a requirement of generating heat. Those letters actually stand for something very rude and socially unacceptable.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Those letters actually stand for something very rude and socially unacceptable.


So, it's all true, except for the letters? Now I want to know what those letters stand for.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I checked an acronym dictionary and the most interesting I could find were:

Tranche Ferme (Marchés Publics) Slice Closes
Temporum Felicitas (Latin: Happines of the Times, epigraphy)

Canadians must indulge in some real obscure scatology in addition to being the most civilized population in North America.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> For those of you who may care about the tape, self amalgamating tape is made from EPR (ethylene propylene rubber) and even though the Tweco connectors are not made for submersion at all . . this tape is actually made for waterproofing electrical cables among other things, so a perfect fit.
> 
> I dunno where the house thing came from. . but it had me laughin. Us Canadians cant help that we live in igloos. . . I dunno about the Brits lol.
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED for untruths and bad mouthiing another member. I thought you were supposed to know better. What is it that you say I should be worried about? Is that a threat. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED as you would say.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

cruisin said:


> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED for untruths and bad mouthiing another member. I thought you were supposed to know better. What is it that you say I should be worried about? Is that a threat. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED as you would say.


Ya ok whatever... but it's not my info. This is stuff ppl sent to me in PM's. I have better things to do than research your stuff. I told you, I don't care how u make ur money, just stop ur spam'n.


----------

